#   >   -  ! >   >        6  2018 .

## vessnadi

*   ,    !

*

  ,
     .
      ,
  !

,  .
  !

    .

----------


## vessnadi

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +   
                   7. vessnadi,  12 +

----------

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +   
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+

----------


## @

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +   
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+ 
10 @  7 + ; 
11 1891   7 +

----------


## 1891

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +   
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+ 
10 @  7 + ; 
11 1891   7 +

----------

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +  [FONT=-apple-system] 
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+ 
10 @  7 + ; 
11 1891   7 +
12.   10  +

----------

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +  [FONT=-apple-system] 
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+ 
10 @  7 + ; 
11 1891   7 +
12.   10  + 
13. .  5  + 
14.  .  7  +

----------

!
6  2018 .
  12 
  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +  [FONT=-apple-system] 
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+ 
10 @  7 + ; 
11 1891   7 +
12.   10  + 
13. .  5  + 
14.  .  7  + 
15.   10  +

----------


## *Janna*

16.*Janna*,  17 , +

----------

!
6  2018 .
  12 
[/SIZE]  " " (. , 13)

 70 . :9:  :9:  :9: 

  : , , +. :002: 

                       " ".

1-3. vessnadi,  , 3   , 12 ,  , 11  +2 
4-6. bagiranina,   2  9 ,   7     5 +  [FONT=-apple-system] 
7. vessnadi,  12 +
8-9.  ...,  13    3,9+ 
10 @  7 + ; 
11 1891   7 +
12.   10  + 
13. .  5  + 
14.  .  7  + 
15.   10  + 
16. Janna*,  17 , + 
17-19.  -   -   7 ,   10     7  + 2 .

----------

